
Nokia vs Apple in The Internet Mobile Device Market - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nokia_vs_apple_internet_mobile_device_market.php
======
brandonkm
I predict that nokia's lead in the internet mobile device market will go back
up with the release of the n96 in a couple months and the e66 (u.s. version).
The release of these two handsets in combination with quite a bit of
widespread dissatisfaction with the 3G iphone (battery life anyone?) will
facilitate this. Also, remember nokia has not come out with their touch
devices yet, so those handsets are also on the horizon.

~~~
kirse
I'm as big a Nokia fan as one can get, my current mobile is even the
N95-8gb... however, there are a few problems with this:

1) The Nokia N96 is expected to cost at least $800. The E66 = $500. Let's see,
buy 2-3 iPhones or one Nokia? The average US mobile consumer is going to look
at the fashion factor / price and very little else.

2) The N96 is being released without support for NAM-3G (the same thing they
did with the N95), so basically the phone is useless in the US from that
standpoint.

3) Nokia E66 is not a U.S. spec Nokia N96

The N96 might drive sales over in Europe/Asia, but in terms of seizing a
growing 3G market in the US, they're absolutely screwing themselves by
releasing NAM-3G counterparts half a year later. Nokia needs to get in the
game and realize that NAM-3G is finally here (because of the iPhone 3g), and
waiting 6 months isn't helping to push new products. 3G is the US cell-phone
buzzword for 2008, and Nokia fully blew it on this one.

And yes, I'm pissed, because I expected to get rid of my Euro-spec N95-8 and
get an N96 that would fully work in the US.

------
trezor
I'm surprised not to see the Windows Mobile platform mentioned by a single
word. Almost everyone I know with a smartphone has a Windows Mobile-device.

I very much doubt, as the article somewhat implies, that Nokia's loss of
market-share is due to the iPhone alone.

